# still huge knot on lower leg...



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

always better safe then sorry. see what your mom says. If you bruised a bone it takes alot longer to heal in certain spots then say if you broke it. But its better to make sure nothing is going on that shouldnt be. Good luck


TRR


----------



## coltrule (May 29, 2011)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *always better safe then sorry. see what your mom says. If you bruised a bone it takes alot longer to heal in certain spots then say if you broke it. But its better to make sure nothing is going on that shouldnt be. Good luck*
> 
> 
> *TRR*



Thanks!!!!  My mom wants to take me back down... maybe i'll wait one more week,and see if there is any improvement.


----------

